# A Crossroad is on the Horizon



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

A Crossroad is on the Horizon



> We are approaching a crossroad in America
> 
> There was a point in America where the watchwords were, "The only good Indian is a dead Indian." There were many reasons for that. One being, and probably the most paramount of those, was the fact that Indians killed, butchered, and mutilated everyone including women and children. There was hardly a day that went by people found what was left by the destruction the Indians left behind them when they raided a ranch, farm, or small town.
> 
> Most...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes we are at a crossroads at this moment, Marxism is slowly creeping into our country and yes this has a historical base like Russia in 1917 and yet we have become fat and lazy and do nothing.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We should expect violence when Trump wins the election. We already know that Democrat mayors will let their cities burn while the police are forced to stand down. All the polls show Biden with a big lead so when he loses they'll use that as a justification for violence. Deep State people have been wargaming various post election scenarios. In the event of a Trump victory Biden would refuse to concede. Democratic governors would demand recounts if their states went for Trump. West coast governors would threaten to secede unless DC and Puerto Rico because states and California was divided into 5 states. We know that the next Democratic president will pack the court. Once that happens American democracy as we know it today will be gone forever. So most likely it's gone forever whenever the Democrats win the White House again.


----------

